# BMW Supply Chain Problems Have Owners Waiting.



## ewsr (Feb 17, 2013)

Another article

http://www.post-gazette.com/stories/business/news/bmw-owners-upset-over-repair-wait-701312/

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

